# 06 Altima strange tire/wheel problem



## 98valkyrie (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all: 
I have an 06 Altima, 16k miles, with a strange problem. The left front tire goes flat intermittently. It has done this five times in the last three months. The first time it happened, I took the wheel/tire (all factory original) off and placed the spare on. I filled the tire to the proper pressure and set it aside in the garage for week. No pressure loss. It happened recently just before I had an appointment at the local dealer. I had them check it out this time. They reset the bead, checked for any nails, screws etc. and filled the tire, leaving over the weekend. No pressure loss again. I have soaped the tire, valve stem and wheel. No evidence of a leak. In desperation, I have started to note the position of the valve stem relative to the ground, thinking there may be a minute crack in the wheel. I would think that something is affecting the tire/wheel only when it is loaded with the weight of the car on it. 
Any ideas? Has anyone had a problem like this?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Never had any problem like this. I would just replace the tire instead of dealing with this. Because its low milage, the tire might be under manufacture warrenty.


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

I kinda had this same problem but i have 30k miles on my car and it recently happened but i had it filled to the right air pressure when i got my oil change and it hasnt lost any since then like over a month ago, so its a mystery to me as well.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Again replace the tire


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Ask the dealer to replace the valve stem and core, soap the bead area well or scuff the wheel lip where the tire bead contacts with a green Scotchbrite if necessary. At the same time check for any cracks or defects in the tire bead. My guess is a problem with the bead of the tire only leaking with a load applied. A boss that I had a long time ago had a Mercedes CL600 with chrome wheels that leaked like your experiencing but it was from small amounts of corrosion the interfered with the bead seal.
You can also spray it on the car with a spray bottle filled with a soap and water solution. This could give you an idea of where it is leaking as well.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

By the way, This problem should be the responsibility of the dealer to fix.


----------

